
Show HN: Add sticky notes to your GitHub issues with a collaborative whiteboard - bentossell
https://www.leanboard.io/#section1
======
dnlhtz
Useful for Example Mapping [https://cucumber.io/blog/2015/12/08/example-
mapping-introduc...](https://cucumber.io/blog/2015/12/08/example-mapping-
introduction) technique to define acceptance criteria for user stories

------
rothosphere
A nice example of more humane design aimed at developers, but I fear it'd make
a mess of what would otherwise be nicely ordered lists.

